# Neuer PC im High-End Bereich



## Balgir (14. April 2016)

Hallo. Ich möchte mir einen Neuen PC zusammenstellen. Aus dem alten nehme ich nur eine 250GB SSD ( für meine Spiele) und ein BeQuiet 850w Netzteil mit.
Ich hab mir mal folgende Komponenten zusammengesucht:

Mainboard:                 Asrock X99X Killer
Prozessor:                  Intel I7 5820k
Grafikkarte:                Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Extreme
CPU-Kühler:               Noctua NH-D15
Gehäuse:                   Fractal Design R5
M.2 SSD                     Samsung 950 Pro
HDD:                          HGST Deskstar 7K4000 4TB
Ram:                          16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 3200

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung? 
Und kann mir jemand einen guten Monitor für max 700€ empfehlen? G-Sync fähig, natürlich.


Grüße, Balgir


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2016)

Was hattest du denn bisher für einen PC? Was versprichst Du Dir von der CPU im Vergleich zu einem zB Core i7-6700 oder 6700k ? Brauchst du den PC auch für rechenintensive Anwendungen abseits von Games? Es ist nämlich so, dass du mit einem 6700k + Board für 150€ auch gut übertakten kannst, und langsamer ist der in Games auch nicht, im Gegenteil: der Sockel 2011-3 ist oft sogar etwas langsamer in Spielen, weil der Takt niedriger ist und die vielen Kerne rein gar nichts bringen. Selbst 8 Threads wie beim i7-6700(k) bringen heutzutage kaum bzw nur in sehr wenigen Games einen Vorteil zu einer gleichgetakteten CPU aus der gleichen Familie mit 4 Kernen


Es gibt übrigens heute eine GTX 980 Ti im Angebot bei Amazon, das ist ein wirklich guter Preis: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör die "Extreme" hat ein bisschen mehr Takt, obwohl auch schon die Omega übertaktet ist - aber davon merkst du quasi nix, das sind MAXIMAL 5% mehr FPS, also statt zB 60 FPS halt 63 - du sparst aber 150€.


----------



## Balgir (14. April 2016)

Das Angebot hab ich heute auch schon gesehen. Allerdings wird ein Kauf der Komponenten noch ca einen Monat dauern. 
Der PC soll eigentlich ausschließlich für Games sein. Und natürlich auch erstmal eine zeitlang halten. Ohne gleich in naher Zukunft gleich wieder aufrüsten zu mmüssen. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir einen i5-6600 mit passendem Board besorgen. Hab mich da dann von nem Kollegen beraten lassen und der schwört nun mal auf den i7 mit dem 2011-v3 Sockel. Ich bin aber für jede Alternative zu haben. Möchte halt was sehr gutes haben was auch ein wenig Zeit übersteht. Bin aber für Vorschläge offen.


Mein bisheriges System: 

AMD FX-8150
AMD Radeon 6970

Ich glaub, mehr brauch ich da nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2016)

Der Sockel 2011-3 ist für Gaming nicht von Vorteil und sehr schwach, was Preis-Leistung angeht, da die CPUs halt zwar mehr Kerne, aber dafür weniger Takt als die günstigeren Sockel 1151-Prozessoren haben. "länger halten" wird so eine Sockel 2011-3 auch nicht. Die CPUs haben nur Vorteile, wenn du mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig betreibst oder aber sehr rechenintensive Dinge wie zb Videorendering machen willst. Ansonsten spar Dir lieber das Geld und nimm einen Core i7-6700k (340€) mit einem Mainboard für 120-150€ (Z170-Chipsatz), dazu dann 2x8GB DDR4-RAM mit 2800-3000 MHz (90€ ). Dann bist du bei 550-580€. Beim Sockel 2011-3 bist du allein mit CPU und Board schon bei dem Preis - und das ohne einen Vorteil zu haben. Manche wenige Games laufen vlt schneller, dafür laufen andere sogar langsamer als mit einem i7-6700k.

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, kannst du zudem ein Board für nur 70-100€ nehmen und bis auch mit einem 30€-Kühler leise unterwegs. Der Noctua ist übrigens auch nur für GANZ extremes Übertakten gedacht - an sich kannst du aber auch mit einem Kühler für 50€ super übertakten, ohne dass der PC laut wird. Ohne Übertakten kannst du auch nur einen i7-6700 ohne k nehmen, aber der Mehrtakt des 6700k ist halt schon etwas schneller und nicht viel teurer. Rein von Preis-Leistung her wäre sogar der i5-6500 das beste, aber mit einem i7 bist du halt wegen der 8 Threads sicherer beim Thema "Zukunftssicherheit"; wenn du nicht in 2-3 Jahren evlt. die CPU wechseln willst. 


Thema SSD: wenn du wert drauf legst, dann nimm ein Mainboard-Modell mit M.2 (PCie) für eine M.2-PCIe-SSD. Viel bringt das aber nicht, da der große Vorteil einer SSD eher die nicht-vorhandene Zugriffszeit ist - ob die Daten dann aber mit 500 oder 2000MB/s fließen, ist so gut wie nie wichtig, da du ja nicht wild rumkopierst, sondern Programme oder Dateien lädst, die entweder eh maximal vlt 200MB groß sind oder aber wo die Daten von der CPU erst entpackt und bearbeitet werden müssen, so dass man da auch keinen Vorteil des schnellen Datenspeeds hat. Ganz wenige Games laden dann halt per M.2-SSD vielleicht Zb 1:20 Minuten statt 1:40 Minuten oder so. Dafür kosten diese SSDs halt mehr, zumindest die _wirklich _schnellen.

Festplatte: brauchst du denn echt so viel Platz? Die Platte ist halt auch teurer als 2x 2TB, ich würde da eher erstmal nur eine mit 2TB nehmen. zumal: WENN die mal nen Schaden bekommt, sind gleich bis zu 4TB weg  

Monitor: ich würde WQHD-Auflösung und 1444Hz nehmen, da wäre der hier zu empfehlen Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die teureren (ein Asus und je 2 Acer) bringen nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert, sondern sind im Gegenteil qualitativ gern mal schwächer (ist teils Glücksache, ob man einen guten oder schlechten erwischt). 


Wegen des Kaufs per se: da du eh nen Monat wartest, würde ich an Deiner Stelle direkt sogar bis zum Release der neuen Pascal-Modelle von Nvidia warten, die im Mai/Juni kommen SOLLEN. Denn auch die GTX 980 Ti ist an sich für ihren Normalpreis von über 650€ total überteuert. Und ich würde auch auf keinen Fall Dein komplettes Budget auf Teufel komm raus ausgeben, nur weil genug hast, sondern mir die Mehrausgabe sparen, die der Sockel 2011-3 und manch eine andere Kleinigkeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## Balgir (15. April 2016)

Hallo. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und Erklärungen.  Ich denke ich werde dann doch auf ein 1151 board mit passendem Prozessor wechseln.  Wie ich es eigentlich vor hatte bevor ich mit dem Kollegen gesprochen hab.  
Auch danke für den Monitor Tipp.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2016)

Achte nur darauf, FALLS du unbedingt eine M.2-SSD willst, ob das Board dies überhaupt bietet und wenn ja: welche Art genau. Es gibt verschiedene "keys" und auch M.2 mit nur SATA-Abindung, was nicht schneller als eine normale SSD wäre, sowie mit PCie, was die schnellere Version wäre


----------



## Balgir (16. April 2016)

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Zwecks Gra-Ka. Wie ist denn diese: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ hier so? Die möchte sich ein Zock-Kumpel holen und sie mit eine Wasserkühlung ausstatten. Kann man die empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2016)

Balgir schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Zwecks Gra-Ka. Wie ist denn diese: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ hier so? Die möchte sich ein Zock-Kumpel holen und sie mit eine Wasserkühlung ausstatten. Kann man die empfehlen?


 Die "nackten" Karten sind sowieso quasi identisch, egal welcher Hersteller, daher ist es an sich nicht wichtig, welches genaue Modell du nimmst und sowieso eine WaKü verwendet wird. Ansonsten gilt ganz simpel: wenn die Karte zB 5% mehr Takt als ein anderes Modell bietet, dann ist die BIS ZU 5% schneller - kann aber auch 1-2% Unterschied ausmachen. 

Die EVGA ist da an sich auch gar nicht soooo dolle, die hat einen durchschnittlichen Takt - es gibt Karten zu einem ähnlichem Preis, die mehr Takt bieten. 

Was man aber unbedingt checken muss: manche Karten haben eine LEICHT abweichende Platinendesign - also unbedingt vorher schauen, ob der gewünschte Wasserkühler kompatibel ist. Ich selber hab zB eine Wasserkühlung für eine R9 290 von Asus, und da brauchte ich einen Kühler, der speziell für einige wenige Asus-Modelle gemacht wurde. Ein Kühler, der auf 90% der anderen R9 290 passt, würde bei der Asus nicht passen.


----------



## Balgir (17. April 2016)

Ok vielen Dank. Werde alles beherzigen.


----------

